# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Προπόνηση 11 Νοεμβρίου - Υγεία και Διάπλαση (Με μεταπροπονητικό φαγητό!)

## Polyneikos

Προπονησάρα χθεσινή με *Αλέξη Αλεξίου, Χρήστο Τριανταφύλλου και Γιώργο Βασιλικόπουλο* στο *Υγεία και Διάπλαση*, στο Παλαιό Φάληρο.
Υβριδική προπόνηση, ξεκινώντας με πλάτη, συνεχίζοντας με στήθος και καταλήγοντας φυσικά με το κατάλληλο Posing!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Δυνατό team οδοστρωτηρας  :05. Weights:   :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

Δημήτρη ετοιμάσου για την επόμενη στο New York, 5αδα θανάτου  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Με βρηκαν μετα απο off 10 ημερων που ελειπα σ χωριο ....με ξετιναξε η νεολαια :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: 

Ηταν τελεια :01. Smile:  , η καλυτερος τροπος επανοδου :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

Μόνο στο  :bodybuilding.gr:  τέτοις ομάδες! Με πραγματική αγάπη για το άθλημα και Old-school χαρακτήρα!  :03. Clap:  :05. Biceps: 

Τι να κάνω που είμαι μακρυά...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Συμφωνω και γω με Πάνο "τι να κάνω που είμαι μακρυα" ωραια πράματα πάντα τετοια και με τετοια παρέα η προπόνηση βγαίνει σαν παιχνίδι σε παιδικη χαρά  :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:

----------

